# Masso Controllers?



## bpimm (Aug 1, 2018)

Has anyone tried one of the controllers from These Guys?

My PC died today and I'm just wondering if this route might lead to better reliability in the long run.

Thanks


----------



## TomS (Aug 1, 2018)

bpimm said:


> Has anyone tried one of the controllers from These Guys?
> 
> My PC died today and I'm just wondering if this route might lead to better reliability in the long run.
> 
> Thanks



Check out this thread.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/bridgeport-cnc-with-masso-controller-clearpath.70981/.


----------

